# The Solunar Theory and Ten Thousand Islands June 27



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Good report, sir. Was there clear/clean water at the first area you fished? Have you gotten over Kenny raising the ramp fee during the incredibly busy pandemic? (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I absolutely believe in the solunar feed times but don’t base trips on it. I’ve had a lot of great bites in the “minimums”. 
I can tell you one thing I do know is that the moon isn’t a quarter of a million miles from earth and there is no way the sun and moon should be the same exact diameter (being different distances from earth) so perfectly that the moon covers the sun like they are die cut every time there is an eclipse. 
Nice report!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Good report, sir. Was there clear/clean water at the first area you fished? Have you gotten over Kenny raising the ramp fee during the incredibly busy pandemic? (sorry, couldn't resist)


Water clarity was good until we move to the areas at the mouths of rivers/creeks with the outgoing tide.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The solunar tables have been very reliable for big tarpon when we’re working them up in rivers in the ‘glades... Although I know folks who rely on the tables for snook and reds - I’ve never seen that myself.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I absolutely believe in the solunar feed times but don’t base trips on it. I’ve had a lot of great bites in the “minimums”.
> I can tell you one thing I do know is that the moon isn’t a quarter of a million miles from earth and there is no way the sun and moon should be the same exact diameter (being different distances from earth) so perfectly that the moon covers the sun like they are die cut every time there is an eclipse.
> Nice report!


you're right, its not a quarter million miles from earth. its 238,900 miles and moving away a small amount each year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> you're right, its not a quarter million miles from earth. its 238,900 miles and moving away a small amount each year.


I have a google machine too!


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

devrep said:


> you're right, its not a quarter million miles from earth. its 238,900 miles and moving away a small amount each year.


And easily proven as such


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

big laser rangefinder.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Helped son do a science project on bird activity at a feeder and tables. Absolute correlation to wildlife activity and solunar tables. Sit in the woods and observe activity. Many times activity comes alive in relationship with the tables. From quiet to singing birds, chattering squirrels, and moving deer. Its like someone turned on a switch.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

I have had better luck hunting the Tables than fishing. Don‘t know if I’m just expecting too much or not!


----------



## ljk (Mar 28, 2019)

I believe in the BIg Black Fish on the Tides4Fishing App. Tested it many times. The way it works is it factors solunar theory along with sunup and sundown to give you the best fishing times of the year. I’m guess in that there are only 20 to 30 Bog Black Fish per year.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

ljk said:


> I believe in the BIg Black Fish on the Tides4Fishing App. Tested it many times. The way it works is it factors solunar theory along with sunup and sundown to give you the best fishing times of the year. I’m guess in that there are only 20 to 30 Bog Black Fish per year.


I have this app but have not found any use for it, how do you use it effectively? To me it is just a tide app, so I must be using it wrong.


----------



## ljk (Mar 28, 2019)

The Big Fish is towards the bottom of the app, you have to scroll through almost the whole thing. The Big FIsh appears in the yellow bar charts depicting the best fishing times for the day,


----------

